# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Microsorum pteropus "Red"



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Microsorum pteropus "Red" which were cultivated in local farm 









Microsorum pteropus "Red" that I bought from Tropica









Family Polypodiaceae 
Continent Asia 
Region 
Country of origin Thailand 
Height 10-30 cm 
Width 10-20 cm 
Light requirements very low-high 
Temperature 18-30 °C 
Hardness tolerance very soft-very hard 
pH tolerance 5-8 
Growth slow 
Demands very easy

Variety of Microsorum pteropus characterised under good growing conditions by new leaves with a reddish brown colour. The leaves turn greener as they age. The leaves are longer and broader than the standard variety of Microsorum pteropus. An impressive plant, also in larger aquariums. Originally found in southern Thailand. See also Microsorum pteropus.

The information was taken from Tropica homepage...

Jeffrey


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

1.5 years old Tropica Microsorum pteropus "Red". Plant dimension (picture) 70 x 45 x 50 (cm)


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Woah that is one huge java fern....wanna send that to me LOL. I am still curious how red you can get that plant. Does it just get a faint red tint to a couple of leaves?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I started with a small plant about a year ago now I have two large and one medium plant. I really like this plant but the red tint only appearing on mature plant and when only on older leaves for me. I really like ferns and this is a keeper in my tanks.

Hawk


----------

